# Lacrosse!



## tevo (Mar 14, 2013)

Lacrosse is a truly awesome sport, and is one of the fastest growing sports in the US. Here are some recent lacrosse pictures I've made, feedback is of course greatly appreciated.

#1



Run by theofficialtevo, on Flickr

#2



Anthony by theofficialtevo, on Flickr

#3



Anthony by theofficialtevo, on Flickr

#4



Amber by theofficialtevo, on Flickr

#5



Amber by theofficialtevo, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 14, 2013)

Great shots. 1 and 4 for me. I just got done shooting a lacrosse season too.


----------



## Designer (Mar 14, 2013)

More Amber, please!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 14, 2013)

I like 1-3-5, the light is way too nice to pull a black and white switch.


----------



## tevo (Mar 14, 2013)

Designer said:


> More Amber, please!



This one's for you.




Amber by theofficialtevo, on Flickr


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 15, 2013)

nice action shots!


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2013)

It's like hockey's weird uncle.

#1 is the best and I am pretty sure that girl is under age so you are all pervs.


----------



## tevo (Mar 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> It's like hockey's weird uncle.
> 
> #1 is the best and I am pretty sure that girl is under age so you are all pervs.



Quite the unique sport in many ways.

That girl is my girlfriend who is a few months younger than myself.


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2013)

tevo said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > It's like hockey's weird uncle.
> ...




It's hockey without skates. 

Anyways, she is cute and looks like she can handle a stick. Both of which are great qualities.


----------



## tevo (Mar 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> It's hockey without skates.
> 
> Anyways, she is cute and looks like she can handle a stick. Both of which are great qualities.


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 15, 2013)

noob question; why is everybody wearing helmets and your girlfriend not? Lacrosse isn't very well-known in Belgium...


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2013)

balthasarS said:


> noob question; why is everybody wearing helmets and your girlfriend not? Lacrosse isn't very well-known in Belgium...



Because girls are less apt to get a stick to the face...wait, less apt to get balls in the face...hold on, less apt to get a concussion because there is no physical contact.


----------



## tevo (Mar 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Because girls are less apt to get a stick to the face...wait, less apt to get balls in the face...hold on, less apt to get a concussion because there is no physical contact.



L:lmao:L

Well said.


----------



## ambur_rene (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi I'm Amber.


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Amber, why aren't you wearing a helmet? (while you play Lacrosse... )


----------



## Tiller (Mar 15, 2013)

ambur_rene said:


> Hi I'm Amber.



Hello! Stay away from Runnah!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 15, 2013)

ambur_rene said:


> Hi I'm Amber.





Wow, that's too funny.

Really nice shots, tevo. Great action, nice compositions, awesome color and clarity. Really really nice.

Oh and yes, amber is cute.


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Hello! Stay away from Runnah!



Hey y'all I am a nice
A


----------



## Michael79 (Mar 16, 2013)

I like them all, the color ones are amazing and vibrant. A silly question for you, with the color is there something special you do? I see those colors when I shoot them, but they end up being flat. So I was just curious.

Again amazing shots.

Like this guys photo ^^^ very flat.


----------



## rodbender (Mar 16, 2013)

Canada's National sport


----------



## tevo (Mar 16, 2013)

Michael79 said:


> I like them all, the color ones are amazing and vibrant. A silly question for you, with the color is there something special you do? I see those colors when I shoot them, but they end up being flat. So I was just curious.
> 
> Again amazing shots.
> 
> Like this guys photo ^^^ very flat.



Just some adjustments to contrast and saturation to make the colors pop!


----------



## Dikkie (May 5, 2013)

Oh, _Lacrosse_!

I was thinking about _Parkour _!
Another sport, without helmets or sticks:
Parkour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You'll find some cool videos about it too


----------



## tevo (May 5, 2013)

Dikkie said:


> Oh, Lacrosse!
> 
> I was thinking about Parkour !
> Another sport, without helmets or sticks:
> ...



I am an active traceur, I'm looking into Parkour photography actually.


----------



## Dikkie (May 7, 2013)

tevo said:


> I am an active traceur, I'm looking into Parkour photography actually.


Cool, post some pictures of it sooner or later! 
(in this thread, of course)


----------



## ktan7 (May 8, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## tevo (May 10, 2013)

ktan7 said:


> Great shots!



Thank you!


----------



## tevo (May 10, 2013)

Dikkie said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > I am an active traceur, I'm looking into Parkour photography actually.
> ...



I shall


----------

